# spatchcock whole chicken with bite through skin?



## suprcharg (Aug 5, 2012)

Not happy with our competition chicken and IBCA requires you to turn in half chickens. Im hoping to get some pointers from a vet on how to get the bite through skin.

Thanks


----------



## bama bbq (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm no vet or comp pitmaster...but I have read 275* degrees and using organic air-dried fresh chicken that has thin skin is the key to bite thru skin.


----------



## suprcharg (Aug 5, 2012)

wow. I have never heard of air dried chicken. If it indeed has thin skin, I'm sure that would help alot


----------



## suprcharg (Aug 9, 2012)

anyone else mind sharing some experience?


----------



## diesel (Aug 9, 2012)

The air dried thing is a good way to make it happen.  I like to let my chicken sit in the fridge for a few hours before smoking. 

Brine first then pat the skin dry and let it sit for an hour or two.  The fridge works well because it will take the moisture out.  Also, plenty of practice.

good luck.. can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 9, 2012)

After you spatchcock and brine, lay the bird out skin up on a cooling rack with a sheet pan underneath. Place it uncovered in the fridge overnight. (food safety rules apply, so be careful) Some sprinkle with salt, some don't. I've done both and never really noticed a difference, but I've only done this with brined birds. The skin will dry out and look kind of leathery. Smoke at 325˚+ and it will crisp up nicely.


----------



## spoolinaz (Aug 13, 2012)

Read up on baking powder

For competition, I'm sure there's not enough time to air dry your chicken completely. But there are ways to get moisture out quicker. I'd start there...


----------



## dewetha (Aug 13, 2012)

anything wrong with a high temp grill at competition? bacon and chicken is easily crisped up on a grill.


----------



## suprcharg (Aug 13, 2012)

Im definitely going to try the baking power gig on the next smoke. Thanks a bunch for the great tips. I have a few things to try now.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 13, 2012)

suprcharg said:


> Im definitely going to try the baking power gig on the next smoke. Thanks a bunch for the great tips. I have a few things to try now.


Careful. I tried that one and the skin was REALLY tough. I'm not sure what I did wrong, but it was like leather.


----------



## suprcharg (Aug 13, 2012)

Ill have to make sure I use it real lightly :)


----------



## bama bbq (Aug 13, 2012)

suprcharg said:


> wow. I have never heard of air dried chicken. If it indeed has thin skin, I'm sure that would help alot


Harry Soo says that's his secret.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 13, 2012)

Scrape as much fat off the underside of the skin as possible, if the birds are at least split, the worst of the fat is easily accessible.
Dunk into simmering water for 15-20 seconds, and them immediately in ice water, repeat once.
I also often use a little baking powder, it doesn't take much, it works best at high temperatures. Note: The baking powder trick will only work if you DON'T use any acid.
I dry the skin with a hair dryer that's dedicated to that purpose only.

Edited to add: The reason I like to at least split birds instead of spatchcocking when I want to ensure bite-through skin is because some of the skin often overlaps and bunches up when spatchcocking, which creates problems......plus it makes it easier to access the fat underneath the skin



~Martin


----------



## spoolinaz (Aug 14, 2012)

I have tried to crisp up skin on the grill after cooking at 250, it's crispy leather. I don't cook poultry under 300 degrees for this reason alone. Low and slow chicken is ok, but the skin is for looks, not edible.


----------



## suprcharg (Aug 14, 2012)

How do you do the baking powder? Do you just sprinkle it on? Do you make sort of a paste? How many teaspoons for say a 5lb bird?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 14, 2012)

suprcharg said:


> How do you do the baking powder? Do you just sprinkle it on? Do you make sort of a paste? How many teaspoons for say a 5lb bird?



I mix it with a little water and brush it on.
1/2-1 level tsp for a 5 lb. bird, just use enough to coat all the skin well, no more.
As I said above it works beat at high temperature.

http://www.seriouseats.com/2010/02/...icken-wings-in-oven-not-fried-appetizers.html


~Martin


----------



## suprcharg (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks!,

I read that article last night. Fantastic read, but I didn't see where he said how much to use.

is that 1 tsp mixed into say, 1/4 cup water?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 14, 2012)

suprcharg said:


> Thanks!,
> I read that article last night. Fantastic read, but I didn't see where he said how much to use.
> is that 1 tsp mixed into say, 1/4 cup water?



Just enough so that you can paint it on, like a tablespoon or less.



~Martin


----------



## snatcher (Aug 31, 2012)

I saw on BBQ Pit Masters....That they remove the skin to where it is almost off the meat...Then scrape most but not all of the fat off the underside of the skin. ..Flip the skin back over season then grill. You will then be able to bite through the skin, without pulling the skin off.


----------



## backwoods bbq (Mar 3, 2013)

heres the problem with that...After you smoke the chicken my skin always shrink up and is never the same size as before starting, then the judges bite the skin and it pulls off anyway because it is just loosely placed on there. I am doing a competition in May here in Texas and getting "bit through" skin has always been the THORN IN MY SIDE I HATE comp chicken for this reason, you have to bring a seperate smoker to smoke at higher temps...I guess its better to turn a chicken in than not at all but it is frustrating. I have also smoked chicken in a butter bath skin side down for an hour up for an hour then foiled (steaming) for another hour if needed to get the dark meat done sometimes the skin is bite through sometimes not without scraping. I have never had good luck with crispy chicken slightly better with soft skin. I think steamong the chicken helps...for competition I am going to do it like this and just hope for some luck!


----------



## suprcharg (Aug 5, 2012)

Not happy with our competition chicken and IBCA requires you to turn in half chickens. Im hoping to get some pointers from a vet on how to get the bite through skin.

Thanks


----------



## bama bbq (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm no vet or comp pitmaster...but I have read 275* degrees and using organic air-dried fresh chicken that has thin skin is the key to bite thru skin.


----------



## suprcharg (Aug 5, 2012)

wow. I have never heard of air dried chicken. If it indeed has thin skin, I'm sure that would help alot


----------



## suprcharg (Aug 9, 2012)

anyone else mind sharing some experience?


----------



## diesel (Aug 9, 2012)

The air dried thing is a good way to make it happen.  I like to let my chicken sit in the fridge for a few hours before smoking. 

Brine first then pat the skin dry and let it sit for an hour or two.  The fridge works well because it will take the moisture out.  Also, plenty of practice.

good luck.. can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 9, 2012)

After you spatchcock and brine, lay the bird out skin up on a cooling rack with a sheet pan underneath. Place it uncovered in the fridge overnight. (food safety rules apply, so be careful) Some sprinkle with salt, some don't. I've done both and never really noticed a difference, but I've only done this with brined birds. The skin will dry out and look kind of leathery. Smoke at 325˚+ and it will crisp up nicely.


----------



## spoolinaz (Aug 13, 2012)

Read up on baking powder

For competition, I'm sure there's not enough time to air dry your chicken completely. But there are ways to get moisture out quicker. I'd start there...


----------



## dewetha (Aug 13, 2012)

anything wrong with a high temp grill at competition? bacon and chicken is easily crisped up on a grill.


----------



## suprcharg (Aug 13, 2012)

Im definitely going to try the baking power gig on the next smoke. Thanks a bunch for the great tips. I have a few things to try now.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 13, 2012)

suprcharg said:


> Im definitely going to try the baking power gig on the next smoke. Thanks a bunch for the great tips. I have a few things to try now.


Careful. I tried that one and the skin was REALLY tough. I'm not sure what I did wrong, but it was like leather.


----------



## suprcharg (Aug 13, 2012)

Ill have to make sure I use it real lightly :)


----------



## bama bbq (Aug 13, 2012)

suprcharg said:


> wow. I have never heard of air dried chicken. If it indeed has thin skin, I'm sure that would help alot


Harry Soo says that's his secret.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 13, 2012)

Scrape as much fat off the underside of the skin as possible, if the birds are at least split, the worst of the fat is easily accessible.
Dunk into simmering water for 15-20 seconds, and them immediately in ice water, repeat once.
I also often use a little baking powder, it doesn't take much, it works best at high temperatures. Note: The baking powder trick will only work if you DON'T use any acid.
I dry the skin with a hair dryer that's dedicated to that purpose only.

Edited to add: The reason I like to at least split birds instead of spatchcocking when I want to ensure bite-through skin is because some of the skin often overlaps and bunches up when spatchcocking, which creates problems......plus it makes it easier to access the fat underneath the skin



~Martin


----------



## spoolinaz (Aug 14, 2012)

I have tried to crisp up skin on the grill after cooking at 250, it's crispy leather. I don't cook poultry under 300 degrees for this reason alone. Low and slow chicken is ok, but the skin is for looks, not edible.


----------



## suprcharg (Aug 14, 2012)

How do you do the baking powder? Do you just sprinkle it on? Do you make sort of a paste? How many teaspoons for say a 5lb bird?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 14, 2012)

suprcharg said:


> How do you do the baking powder? Do you just sprinkle it on? Do you make sort of a paste? How many teaspoons for say a 5lb bird?



I mix it with a little water and brush it on.
1/2-1 level tsp for a 5 lb. bird, just use enough to coat all the skin well, no more.
As I said above it works beat at high temperature.

http://www.seriouseats.com/2010/02/...icken-wings-in-oven-not-fried-appetizers.html


~Martin


----------



## suprcharg (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks!,

I read that article last night. Fantastic read, but I didn't see where he said how much to use.

is that 1 tsp mixed into say, 1/4 cup water?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 14, 2012)

suprcharg said:


> Thanks!,
> I read that article last night. Fantastic read, but I didn't see where he said how much to use.
> is that 1 tsp mixed into say, 1/4 cup water?



Just enough so that you can paint it on, like a tablespoon or less.



~Martin


----------



## snatcher (Aug 31, 2012)

I saw on BBQ Pit Masters....That they remove the skin to where it is almost off the meat...Then scrape most but not all of the fat off the underside of the skin. ..Flip the skin back over season then grill. You will then be able to bite through the skin, without pulling the skin off.


----------



## backwoods bbq (Mar 3, 2013)

heres the problem with that...After you smoke the chicken my skin always shrink up and is never the same size as before starting, then the judges bite the skin and it pulls off anyway because it is just loosely placed on there. I am doing a competition in May here in Texas and getting "bit through" skin has always been the THORN IN MY SIDE I HATE comp chicken for this reason, you have to bring a seperate smoker to smoke at higher temps...I guess its better to turn a chicken in than not at all but it is frustrating. I have also smoked chicken in a butter bath skin side down for an hour up for an hour then foiled (steaming) for another hour if needed to get the dark meat done sometimes the skin is bite through sometimes not without scraping. I have never had good luck with crispy chicken slightly better with soft skin. I think steamong the chicken helps...for competition I am going to do it like this and just hope for some luck!


----------

